# How do you all deal with the humidity in your homes? (esp. Southern U.S)



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

We've had a few days of rain, and cooler temps so my AC isn't on, and my humidistat is showing 73% humidity inside. Soooooo, I just turned on my dehumidifier, but they are electricity guzzlers so I hate using it.

What do you all do about the humidity in your homes????


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Piscesgirl, wear clothes made of sea sponge and hourly, run outside and roll in the grass to wring them out Eventually, probably days, you'll notice a drop
in humidity......HTH.

Bill


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Dehumidifier here too. They may be energy guzzlers (I hadn't really checked), but it has to be cheaper than replacing molding, rotting boards or surfaces in the house. :-|


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

When I lived in Ga. I apparently just got used to it...Mighta helped that I worked in a greenhouse @ the time


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

hsteve, it only bothers me ala what Jan says -- damage to the house and molds that can wreck havoc on our health. I also wonder how they handle it in tropical Asia?


Clothes made of sea sponges??? Well, I suppose it couldn't hurt....(well except hurt the sea sponges!)


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Hopefully cbas. was talking about synthetics...
In all honesty, Unless your house was built in the stone age, you'll probably be fine. otherwise, your best bet is a d-humidifier. if you want to remove moisture from a specific room or closet, there's a product out there called "Damp-Rid" that helps. get it @ home depot, etc...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, my house wasn't made in the stone age but it's a mobile home so it may as well have been!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's miserable at my school (maybe 100 yds from coastline, see http://www.whea.net/, though it doesn't really do the school any justice  ), but since I've lived here all my life, you get used to it. Where I live (Waikoloa), there's always a nice breeze, so the 60-80% humidity isn't noticeable.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> since I've lived here all my life, you get used to it. Where I live (Waikoloa


DEWM.
When you live in paradise, where do u go on vacation?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

New Jersey to visit my grandma!  I went there during the winter and the cold was oh so nice! I wouldn't mind going to WA. I hear it's cold and rainy all the time [smilie=r:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I live in Miami where the humidity tends to be high. The answer, run your AC 100% of the time. It's expensive, but that's how we do it down here.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I wonder what would be more expensive -- running my heat/AC or the humidifier? 

I guess it's a moot point, really, that humidifier is so noisy it would wake the dead. Last night it was quite chilly so I turned the heat on, and today the humidity inside dropped to 41 (also it was dry outside and I opened some windows). It's back to 56 now, though  I suppose it really isn't too many days I don't have either the AC or the heat on.


----------

